

Ask HN: when does your bullshit filter turn on? - admp

After working in an enterprise software development house for a while, I found that I have developed a so called "bullshit filter". Once somebody mentions "enterprise", "workflow", "service oriented architecture", or similar phrases, my brain switches to the mode where I ignore rest of what's said. Any similar experiences? What words turn you into that mode?
======
yan
\- when something is touted as an anything"-killer"; \- the standard issue
'web 2.0' look of a webapp that has a shallow reason to exist; \- Blog posts
that have a list of N (1 <= N <= 10) things of interesting factoids that makes
it easy for people to vote up on social news sites

------
iamelgringo
It's the glassy eyed, far off, hungry look. When you're trying to geek out
with someone about web stuff, and it seems like they're just looking through
you and throwing out buzz words... it's time to exit stage left.

------
motoko
web 2.0, web 3.0

------
aneesh
"the next facebook"

------
edw519
paradigm shift

best of breed

core competency

ready, fire, aim

<x> is the new <y>

any noun used as a verb, such as: to leverage or to architect

------
LPTS
I just read an article with the word "freemium" and my bullshit filter blew a
fuse.

